# Paul's Two-Age Construction and Apologetics by William D. Dennison



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazon.com: Paul's Two-Age Construction and Apologetics: Wilam A. Dennison,William D. Dennison: Books


Anyone has read this book? Is his biblical theology in the same vein as it is found in Vos's works? I'm considering to buy it at Amazon.com, so I'd appreciate any thoughts on it.

Thanks!


----------



## ADKing (Apr 7, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> Amazon.com: Paul's Two-Age Construction and Apologetics: Wilam A. Dennison,William D. Dennison: Books
> 
> 
> Anyone has read this book? Is his biblical theology in the same vein as it is found in Vos's works? I'm considering to buy it at Amazon.com, so I'd appreciate any thoughts on it.
> ...



Yes, Dennison self-consciously works out of Vos' paradigm and seeks to apply it to apologetics. His reading of VanTil (the apologetical methodology followed in the work) is that VanTil was influenced in his approach by Vos. There are many different readings of VanTil by different groups seeking to claim him as their own. You will have to compare and see which you find more convincing. However, it is definitely worth reading; it is stimulating.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks much, Rev. King!


----------

